# new girl on the block



## Shootin_Girl (Oct 2, 2009)

Just wanted to say hi and hope you all have a great season!
Opener was yesterday for me... fog, cold air, wsw wind, just perfect 

luv shootin!


----------



## trykon_buck (Jan 19, 2008)

Welcome Shootin' Girl!!!!! Good luck this season! :cheers:


----------



## missed1once (Nov 14, 2007)

Welcome to the site. Good luck this season.


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Shootin Girl. Have fun here.


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

welcome to the site . let us know if you shoot something and dont forget pics


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Mathewsman99 (Jan 23, 2004)

welcome from michigan


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Glad you are here and* :welcome: to Archery Talk!!! :cheers:
:wav: :wav:


----------

